# Select 2010



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 28, 2009)

I hit Select in June of 2009, in other words-- last month. I was under the impression that I am now a Select member and will be through the end of the 2010 year because I made it during the 2009 year.

However I got my card today and it says it expires 2-28-10.... is this a mistake, or do I get another card in March that is valid until 2-28-11?


----------



## chuljin (Jul 28, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> do I get another card in March that is valid until 2-28-11?


Yes.  Perhaps (YMMV) a little earlier than March.


----------



## jis (Jul 28, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I hit Select in June of 2009, in other words-- last month. I was under the impression that I am now a Select member and will be through the end of the 2010 year because I made it during the 2009 year.
> However I got my card today and it says it expires 2-28-10.... is this a mistake, or do I get another card in March that is valid until 2-28-11?


Don't worry. You will automatically get a 2010 Select card come Feb 2010, and you will be all set till 2-28-2011.

Happened to me last year around October too when I hit Select Plus. Looks like I will do so early in September this year. But because I already have a 2009 Select Plus, I will not get a new card this year. I will receive one for next year with everyone else in Feb 2010.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jul 28, 2009)

Sweetness.

Not that I plan on keeping this card too long. The S+ one will be mine soon enough.

Thanks all!


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 29, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Sweetness.
> Not that I plan on keeping this card too long. The S+ one will be mine soon enough.
> 
> Thanks all!


I should have joined 3 years ago. I missed a lot of travel awards I could have earned and used. I did not join until this spring. I hit Select in May; Select Plus in June, and expect to end 2009 at least 2x the Select Plus qualification level, very possibly more.

Couple of program notes:

- I got my two comp Select Plus luggage tags last week. Iaksed AGR if I could obtain (buy if needed) two more. Was told NO twice. Too bad. Not a big deal.

- The hotel frequent travel programs have special perks for high volume travelers during the course of the stay. For example, at the Hilton Honors Gold level and above they have an arrival amenity in the room at many hotels, e.g. a fruit, chese and crackers plate. It would be nice if AGR would notify conductors of AGR Select Plus members traveling in sleepers on long distance trains and have a boarding amenity that is not part of the stnadard sleeper package. The HHonors Gold check-in amenities probably have a value of $25 on a room that is $125-350 per night. With sleepers, at least the deluxe rooms, the accomodation expenditure can be $250-500-1,000 or more. Maybe cooordination would be too much, but it's a thought.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 30, 2009)

I received a letter from AGR yesterday and upgrade and lounge coupons informing me that I had qualified for Select 2010.

I didn't get a new card as I'm already a Select member. The letter said I would receive my 2010 credentials in February.


----------



## saxman (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm about to hit Select Plus on once my ride from yesterday posts. It'll be nice to enjoy 50% bonus points on my next trips all the way until Feb. 2011! I should have hit S+ a few rides ago though, since I'm STILL waiting for a couple Thruway Bus points to post from last March!

Those that are Select Plus...(jis) do you have any problems using the Continental Presidents Club with your AGR card? Just wondered if some agents would get confused by it. Also is it only for President's Club's? Or can it be used at lounges that might accept President's Club memberships. ie, Delta Crown Rooms that also allow President's Club members. I assume its the former.


----------



## chuljin (Aug 1, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> Those that are Select Plus...(jis) do you have any problems using the Continental Presidents Club with your AGR card? Just wondered if some agents would get confused by it. Also is it only for President's Club's? Or can it be used at lounges that might accept President's Club memberships. ie, Delta Crown Rooms that also allow President's Club members. I assume its the former.


I've used it twice at the SFO PC twice, with no problem whatsoever. The same nice lady checked me in (or whatever you call it) both times. The only minor problem is that they record the AGR#, which on the S+ card is printed in tiny black digits on a dark grey background, which wear pretty easily, more of a problem for the said lady, who is quite mature. I suggest you bring your S+ card to show eligibility, and your 'plain' card for legibility.

Both experiences are detailed in trip reports: here and here.

They didn't even have to look it up in a rulebook or anything. I think their familiarity is because the lounge is airside in an airport served directly by rail in probably the most raily metro outside the northeast.

As to the partner lounges, I'd think it's just proper CO PCs that it works with, but I can't be absolutely sure, never having tried.


----------



## jis (Aug 1, 2009)

chuljin said:


> I've used it twice at the SFO PC twice, with no problem whatsoever. The same nice lady checked me in (or whatever you call it) both times. The only minor problem is that they record the AGR#, which on the S+ card is printed in tiny black digits on a dark grey background, which wear pretty easily, more of a problem for the said lady, who is quite mature. I suggest you bring your S+ card to show eligibility, and your 'plain' card for legibility.Both experiences are detailed in trip reports: here and here.
> 
> They didn't even have to look it up in a rulebook or anything. I think their familiarity is because the lounge is airside in an airport served directly by rail in probably the most raily metro outside the northeast.
> 
> As to the partner lounges, I'd think it's just proper CO PCs that it works with, but I can't be absolutely sure, never having tried.


Yup. Only President's Clubs. You do not get access to other lounges that you can access using a Presidents Club card or the Continental President's Mastercard or whatever they call it, the one that gives you club access and elite status and cost $375 or something. I actually have so many other ways of getting into Continental President's Club that I have given up a true President's Club card altogether.

Also as far as other lounges go, just a heads up..... on October 24th Continental is leaving Skyteam and at that time access to other Skyteam (Delta/Northwest) lounges will go away. Supposedly within a week of leaving Skyteam it is joining Star Alliance and within a short time after that all Star Alliance Lounges will become available to Continental Presidents Club card holders. I am not sure if anything changes with respect to Amtrak Select Plus gaining access to those lounges, which in US would mainly be United Red Carpet Clubs and US Airway's whatever they call them.


----------



## chuljin (Aug 1, 2009)

chuljin said:


> I've used it twice at the SFO PC twice, with no problem whatsoever.


And depending on which flights I choose to get back from the gathering, I'm going to try it at the PCs at (LGA or EWR) and (ORD or DFW). I was going to try it at BOS, too, during gathering free-/down-time, but I think the PC there is no longer landside.  (PS I also meant landside when talking about SFO before.)

Before and after the gathering, I will also have tried the MLs/ACs at PDX, CHI, BOS, WAS, PHL, and NYP. Cheap S+ rocks.


----------

